# Vaporesso GEN 220W Mod - Review here!



## StompieZA (12/7/19)

GEN makes high power devices more accessible to people than ever before. 220W in a super light 107gram body that feels smooth yet textured and durable. GEN keeps giving extra throughout every inhale - not just the initial fire - to provide an extraordinary punch. Paired with the New AXON Chip makes it easier than ever to operate.

*Item Name :* Vaporesso GEN 220w 
*Manufacturer:* @Vaporesso
*Website: https:* https://www.vaporesso.com/
*Cost:* Still to be launched in SA

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by _@Vaporesso_ for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device before launching in South Africa._

So, let’s start off with some pictures of this device, from unboxing to being used



















​
*What’s inside the box you ask?*

_1 x GEN Mod
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card_



*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Display:* 0.91’ OLED
*Battery:* 2 x 18650 Batteries (Not included)
*Power Range:* 5-220W
*Resistance Range:* 0.03-5Ohm
*Charging Current:* 2.5A
*Chipset:* AXON
*Modes:* Pulse, TC, CC, VV, VW, Bypass, Eco, Smart TC

*Dimensions:* 93.5mm x 53mm x 27mm


​
*Exploded View: *

​*
So, what do I think about this device? *

*Looks and feel:*
The GEN’s body is on another level and has 4 layered coatings. The look of the body is sleek and dimpled and the mod feels rubbery. The coatings offer scratch and flame resistance and I have seen a video where a reviewer puts an open flame to the body without damage, but I won’t try that. The mod really looks expensive and classy, but it is a little bit big. Compared next to my DRAG 2 it is about 5mm higher when compared next to each other.

*Vaping Experience:*
Over the past two weeks of using the device on and off in between other mods I really like the device. Using it with RDA’s, RTA’s and Subohm tanks I could not fault the device. The device detects when a new coil or tank is fitted and will ask to scan the tank with a nifty scan automation on the screen to detect the coil resistance of the newly fitted tank.

The user menu is very user friendly with 9 different modes to choose from which includes the Pulse mode, ECO mode, Smart TC mode and DIY mode for RTAs and RDAs that includes different power modes. I find that the device is a little heavy on battery usage for some reason and uses a fully charged set much quicker than on my DRAG as an example. Pulse mode is my favorite mode as the hit is nice and hard throughout the draw, but this will quickly drain your batteries. 

*Features: 

Pulse Mode* - One of the great features are the Pulse Mode Feature. When enabling this mode, the AXON chip will continuously give you a hit throughout your draw (every 0.02S). Thus, you will keep getting that initial hit through out the vape giving you more powerful and flavorful clouds. This feature is awesome, but it is heavy on battery usage!

*ECO Mode -* The other feature is ECO mode which will optimize the device settings but still leaving you in control of the power settings which in turn gives you a longer vape time. If you are in any other mode and the battery percentage gets to 40%, the mod will ask you if you would like to switch to ECO mode for longer battery life and will provide around 60min extra vape time which is great but you wont get the same hit as before.

*Smart TC* – with the Smart TC mode, the device will scan and fire the installed coil and then automatically recognize the coil and will set the device to the best settings providing you with the best possible flavor for the coil installed.

Here are all the menu options:







​
Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*My Pro's*

Brand new AXON Chip has excellent modes and big upgrade from the OMNI Chip.
Looks great with good finishing and feel
Lightweight for its size due to the plastic body
Great hand feel when holding the mod, fits nice even though its slightly big
Bright OLED Display with brightness settings to manually change it
Puff counter that shows amount of puffs and total seconds which can be reset as well.
No button rattle and buttons feel solid and strong when pressing
4 Layers of different coatings to make it extra durable!
2.5A charging current if you really need to charge your batteries when in a pinch.
Super low Coil resistance 0.03Ohm.
ECO Mode will provide you with longer vaping
Flush 510 connector for great flush tank fitment
*My Cons's*

Battery Door movement (Up and down but no rattle noise)
Heavy on batteries, seems to use fully charged batteries much quicker compared to my other mods on the same power settings
Very Very slight 510 movement if you have a tank fitted and push it side to side as a test, so not sure if it will wear over time.

*The following Colors are available:*









*My Verdict:*
Vaporesso has outdone themselves with the new AXON chip providing new and experienced vapers with an easy to use and understand menu and modes. The GEN provides you with all the power you will ever need but it is heavy on batteries which is a little bummer if you want that powerful hit through out the day. So you will need an extra set of batteries just to be safe! The device not only looks great but also feels great although it is a little big its awesome! I am worried about the 510 wobble or movement and if this will get worse as time goes by but only time will tell. Over all its an excellent device!

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Over all its an excellent device and i can see people flocking to vape stores to buy it once it lands in SA but im not sure if i will buy one with my own cash due to the 510 pin (Could be only my sample unit) and heavy battery usage. Its still an awesome and powerful device but its also a little on the too big for me side of the court. 

Well there you have it vape fam, The GEN mod is great and i am convinced that alot of vapers new and experienced will want one! BIG Thanks to @Vaporesso for supplying me with this unit to test and review for them.

Please leave your comments, likes and feedback if you liked this review! Thanks and have a lekker day! 

Stompie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## JurgensSt (12/7/19)

Great review

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/7/19)

Great review. would definitely purchase one based on this review.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Great review



Thanks @JurgensSt Always appreciate the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> Great review. would definitely purchase one based on this review.



Lol never even saw your comment @lesvaches sorry man! Thanks for the comment! Yeah its an awesome powerful mod and i love the one im using.

The Bypass mode is hectic! Feels like you turning the vape into a mech mod as it bypasses all settings and hits the coil according to the resistance at its highest Volts and watts!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Lol never even saw your comment @lesvaches sorry man! Thanks for the comment! Yeah its an awesome powerful mod and i love the one im using.
> 
> The Bypass mode is hectic! Feels like you turning the vape into a mech mod as it bypasses all settings and hits the coil according to the resistance at its highest Volts and watts!


yip, definitely sounds like a winner. placed my order. thank you for the review.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> yip, definitely sounds like a winner. placed my order. thank you for the review.



Only a pleasure, Glad that the review gave you the information required as this is what i would like to accomplish with my reviews .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/19)

Great efforts and lovely photos @StompieZA 

Informative
Don't like the comment that it goes through batteries fast. I like long battery life!!!

But it does look like a great mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/7/19)

Silver said:


> Great efforts and lovely photos @StompieZA
> 
> Informative
> Don't like the comment that it goes through batteries fast. I like long battery life!!!
> ...


Yeah i agree. Must say on ECO mode the device lasted me from 7am to 5pm yesterday but once you try pulse mode, then ECO mode does not give that hard hit.

Picked up another issue last night playing with the settings. I had a fully charged set just put in amd playimg between modes and selected ECO. I took a drag and for the 1st 0.5 seconds the mod was firing then nothing. Tested by pressing the fire button without taking a drag and it will fire for 0.5 seconds and stop but the seconds will run to 10 and then time out. I had to change modes and come back to ECO for the mod to start firing again for the full 10sec or the average 4.5sec.

This is a software glitch and could only be my sample unit. I will notify @Vaporesso of this

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (13/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> yip, definitely sounds like a winner. placed my order. thank you for the review.


does someone locally have stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> does someone locally have stock?


ordered from heavens gifts. i don’t recall seeing locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

